# Erie fishfinder/ chartplotter



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey all, I'm starting up my research for a fishfinder/ chartplotter for my family's boat up on Erie. So far we have taken it out a couple of times for perch and smallies. We have learned that it is hard to find the fish with just our dept finder. So, we are trying to find a decent priced unit that we can use to find structure and fish. and also be able to find our way to reefs contour lines. I really know nothing about electronics for boats but I'm starting to realize that this is a must for Erie. Our boat is a 26' Sea Ray Bowride which fishes very well, and we are hoping to get all of this done by next season but my parents told me to ask around about what people would suggest since there are so many different options. Any input or advice to steer us in the right direction would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would look at getting a lowrance elite series unit with the included navionics + chip. This unit can be found at any marine electronics store and the prices range from 200+ depending on the size of the screen you want and the transducer options you need. The navionics + chip gets you the most accurate contour lines and constantly updated charts but I know there are many captains on Erie who are using the sonar update so there chips are really good up there.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Check out Factoryoutletstore.com and compare units on there. Most modern units will work great on lake erie just get the biggest screen you can!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, screen size will be a problem. The windows are so close to the dash that they don't allow for alot of room especially on the driver side. But, we are think of having whatever we get installed where the head (bathroom is) since nobody will use it.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Sorry for all of the questions this stuff is new an confusing to me lol, but if the unit comes with a chip does it already have the Erie map with it or would I have to purchase a different chip separately?


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

midoh39 said:


> Sorry for all of the questions this stuff is new an confusing to me lol, but if the unit comes with a chip does it already have the Erie map with it or would I have to purchase a different chip separately?


I cant aswer your question about the preloaded fishfinder because i dont know. Maybe a google search would find your answer? If you find a unit with a preloaded map I'm shure there would be somewhere you could find out what lakes are included? If not just get a separate chip that includes Erie. Good luck in your search.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The chip that comes with the unit would be a Navionics + chip which you can go online and download the specific areas you want so you won't have a lot of areas you don't use on the chip. It will also give you have Navionics sonarchart layer which will make lake Eire come to life. The lowrance unit would come with a basemap of Erie built in but it will not be as accurate as the Navionics chip.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is a comparison of the built in basemap with the Navionics + sonarchart map


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

P


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

If space is an issue look into getting a "ram mount" for a fish finder. it will allow you the bigger units


----------

